# avoir les dents longues



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Comment pourrais-je traduire en italien la phrase "avoir les dents longues"?


----------



## jazyk

avere fame; essere avido (di soldi, di gloria ecc.); essere esigente, pretendere molto


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Thanks for the link.

In English "avoir les dents longues" means "to have one's sights set high".


----------



## nestore

Hi there!
The most commonly used acceptation (meaning) in French for "avoir les dents longues" (however, not everybody knows that) is indeed the one you (Ben) have just mentioned: "to have one's sights set high", that is, always in French, "être *arriviste, avide*...". It's a slightly disparaging term. In Italian you can say "*essere arrivista, avido* (di successo, di gloria...)", but I'll try to find an idiomatic equivalent expression, supposing that it exists.


Nestore


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Est-ce que je pourrais dire en italien *avere i denti lunghi*? Est-ce que cette expression existe en italien? Je suis curieux parce que la langue italienne est si proche du francais?


----------



## nestore

Salut Ben! 

A ma connaissance, cela n'existe pas en italien. Il est indubitable que les deux langues se ressemblent (racines communes). Cependant, les différences (surtout en ce qui concerne les tournures idiomatiques) sont innombrables et souvent la traduction littérale, hélas, est impossible!  Cela dit...via con la prossima espressione! ; )




Nestore

P.S.: leva quel punto interrogativo finale, per favore!


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Désolé , j'ai oublié d' éliminer le point d' interrogation á la fin de la phrase. J'avais l'intention de poser une question, puis j' ai changé d' avis.


----------

